
Show HN: RTCTunnel, build network tunnels over WebRTC - cdoxsey
https://github.com/rtctunnel/rtctunnel
======
smartbit
Probably, _for the time being_ , RTCTunnel will not be detected by NWGF as a
VPN and therefor could be used to create a VPN that otherwise would be blocked
by a FW.

If that fails, one could reside to sending jpeg images back-and-forth
containing not real pictures but jpeg conform files that consist of encrypted
data. I’m not aware that such a _JPEGTunnel_ has ever been written but given
the source code of RTCTunnel and the like, it shouldn’t be a very difficult
task, eg a nice exercise for a student CS.

~~~
sigjuice
What is an NWGF?

~~~
Arnavion
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next-
generation_firewall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next-generation_firewall)

------
badrabbit
This is great. Expect adversarial conditions once malware start using it.

These days though,bypassing behaviorial detection is the biggest challenge
imo(think great firewall of china). This helps because the traffic would be
classified legitimate at the begining of the session. But things like
disproportional upstream traffic would make it easy to detect. I don't know
much about webrtc but if it is(or becomes) common to do bidirectional media
streaming over it,this tunnel would be ideal combined with stream encryption.

Pentesters take note,try your next exfil using this nifty tool :)

------
notjones
You might be interested in looking at Snowflake[0], which does something
similar. This paper[1] too; that being said, the parrot is dead.

Cool project!

[0] Snowflake -
[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/Snowflake](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/Snowflake)
[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.08805.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.08805.pdf)

------
rashkov
I love this so much. It could be fun to write a Gnutella/eDonkey network over
RTCTunnel. Maybe even have the user plug in their dropbox or google drive and
start sharing like it's 2003 again.

------
ArtWomb
Great work! If I can run the golang file server on a bunch of heterogeneous
nodes it would allow programmatic control of dumping / syncing / etc. I think
the hardest part now is just locating all the hidden private media directories
on all my mobile devices ;)

WebRTC was drafted as peer to peer network technology. But it's building
layers on top of that peer mesh that will lead to interesting decentralized
applications. This is a very rich area for developers!

